

Interested? - jkaykin

I have built a little project that I would love for you all to enjoy, you can check it out here: http://listenserv.com
======
sprobertson
I do like the idea. Is there any particular focus on genres? Any feedback /
recommendation mechanisms?

~~~
jkaykin
Well there isn't a current focus because I feel that you never know what new
genre of music you could discover and fall in love with. If there is a need
for a specific genre, then it could happen. I am trying to keep this as down
to earth and lively as possible, so any recommendations are appreciated!

------
fourmii
Sounds pretty interesting, I'm always looking for new sources of new music.
Will it be just an email out to the list, or will there be a more interactive
community? Good luck with it!!

~~~
jkaykin
For now just an email to the list but it can turn into a more interactive
community

------
lazyfunctor
sounds good!! signed up. also subscribed to last.fm some time ago to discover
new music.

------
dougbarrett
Sounds interesting, I signed up.

